# MasterBuilt Gravity 560!



## 4x15mph (Mar 18, 2020)

Long time user of the Weber kettle for smoking but wanted some temp control to aid in overnight smokes.  I bought a lava lock controller for the kettle and have had some great results.  Fast forward to a week ago and I learned of this Masterbuild 560 gravity feed... charcoal smoker.   I found one that night and brought it home.   This thing is incredible for the build in temp controller, wifi, and charcoal/wood gravity fuel.  It is awesome for auto-cook and does a great job with smoking.   They have had issues with shipping damage since they are heavy but once you get past that it is every bit worth.... $500.  Not kidding.  $500.   I will still use the kettle for fun, like driving a 6-spd, but when I need to heat quick or overnight, the 560 will be my choice.  You should see this grill go from 250 to 700 degrees in about 6-8 minutes tops.


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome to the 560 we owners love em


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 19, 2020)

4x15mph said:


> Long time user of the Weber kettle for smoking but wanted some temp control to aid in overnight smokes.  I bought a lava lock controller for the kettle and have had some great results.  Fast forward to a week ago and I learned of this Masterbuild 560 gravity feed... charcoal smoker.   I found one that night and brought it home.   This thing is incredible for the build in temp controller, wifi, and charcoal/wood gravity fuel.  It is awesome for auto-cook and does a great job with smoking.   They have had issues with shipping damage since they are heavy but once you get past that it is every bit worth.... $500.  Not kidding.  $500.   I will still use the kettle for fun, like driving a 6-spd, but when I need to heat quick or overnight, the 560 will be my choice.  You should see this grill go from 250 to 700 degrees in about 6-8 minutes tops.



The Weber is like the VeeDub of smokers... practical, reliable, economical.

The 560 is like moving up to a Shelby Cobra !


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2020)

I've been on the 560 bandwagon since the first part of January. Never could get wi-fi working on mine, broke down and bought a Fireboard controller and haven't looked back. If Masterbuilt had incorporated the Fireboard as their controller, for another 100$, it would have been worth it. Rock solid wifi connection each and every time, and since it's a stand alone, doesn't require you to push a button to reconnect after you open a door or lid


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

LoL omg the horror we have to hit a button after opening doors... seriously not a problem with the product.  I just fired up my 560 for 2 racks of ribs and besides a slow light because I forgot the slides I had 0 issues lol.


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 19, 2020)

I've only cooked on mine once, but am drooling thinking about more cooks.  I read every article, review and post I could and the more I read the more I wanted it!  

Keep us posted on cooks, please.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 19, 2020)

Today I am going to smoke some jalapenos and brine some chicken for tomorrow.

There was plenty of meat at Smart & Final yesterday so we have a big thick Bottom Roast to figure something with. 

TP Isle was cleared out though...

They are restocking the Lumps and Briquets so that's a good thing.
I saw other guys buying smoking essential too.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2020)

negolien said:


> LoL omg the horror we have to hit a button after opening doors... seriously not a problem with the product.  I just fired up my 560 for 2 racks of ribs and besides a slow light because I forgot the slides I had 0 issues lol.



People were wanting information. I gave it to them. No need being snarky. I never got the Masterbuilt wi-fi working. That's the horror.


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> People were wanting information. I gave it to them. No need being snarky. I never got the Masterbuilt wi-fi working. That's the horror.



LoL no worries just saying 90% of people's problems with app are user error.


----------



## crclass (Mar 19, 2020)

As an owner of several Masterbuilt electric smokers I have had very few issues after heavy use. I purchased a pellet pooper about 18 months ago and never been real satisfied with it. I was contemplating buying the Weber FireSmoke until I saw the price and many complaints about quality and mixed results on cooks. So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?


----------



## negolien (Mar 19, 2020)

Most of us 560 dudes are new to the game I think.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 19, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> I never got the Masterbuilt wi-fi working.



I am prone to be more old school but I haven't used my phone yet. 
I like to tinker and play with it... more hands on.

Today I smoked some Jalapenos at 160' with Pecan wood.
seven hours and it was done... but I diced it small.

Supper time so I pulled the peppers and dialed it up to 700'.

15 minutes later I threw a couple of frozen burger patties on and it was Rockin' at 741' !

5 minutes on both side and they were good to go...

Got a good "M" sear on each patty too.

I apologize for not providing pics but I am having issues with my phone to lap top communication... so there is that.

I hope everyone has a good evening and stay safe...


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2020)

crclass said:


> As an owner of several Masterbuilt electric smokers I have had very few issues after heavy use. I purchased a pellet pooper about 18 months ago and never been real satisfied with it. I was contemplating buying the Weber FireSmoke until I saw the price and many complaints about quality and mixed results on cooks. So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?


Believe or not believe, trust or don't trust. I don't have to give you a resume of my past cooking experiences


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 19, 2020)

crclass said:


> So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?



Carpenter of 45 years. ( I'm 67)
I'll save my stories and chip them out one at a time.

Concerning the 560... I can admire and appreciate the simplicity of the design... 

It is an elegant solution to the problems of the pellet poopers.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 19, 2020)

crclass said:


> So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?



Good question though...

We seem to be a new Sub-group here at SMF. 
I am seeing the same folks here commenting.
Introductions might be in order.

I am Will Squared here at the board.
 On the job I was called many things...

Bill Bill

Will Will

Double Dub.

Will Squared

( my Momma called me Billy Bob.)

I told them they could call me anything they like just not...
Late for Break.

I am new to smoking but have eaten all of my life and have cooked much of that myself.
Still Kickin'


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 19, 2020)

negolien said:


> LoL no worries just saying 90% of people's problems with app are user error.



Not in my case. 4 devices can't have the same problem. Apple device connected instantly. I had a running conversation with John Mclemore and some of his technical team, but I think they gave up, haven't heard from any of them for over a month now.


----------



## 4x15mph (Mar 20, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> I've been on the 560 bandwagon since the first part of January. Never could get wi-fi working on mine, broke down and bought a Fireboard controller and haven't looked back. If Masterbuilt had incorporated the Fireboard as their controller, for another 100$, it would have been worth it. Rock solid wifi connection each and every time, and since it's a stand alone, doesn't require you to push a button to reconnect after you open a door or lid



They probably would have sent you a new temp controller for the 560.  I use an iPhone and outside of user "process" initially, this thing works excellent and is part of the benefits of this grill.  I am sure Fireboard is an alternate option but I would throw out this grill if the main controller was inoperable.  Fortunately, it isn't and your right that if you lift the lid, you need to reset the connection.  Not a problem since that doesn't happen unless I am standing at the grill.


----------



## 4x15mph (Mar 20, 2020)

crclass said:


> So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?



I think it is a mixed bag but new comers definitely see this 560 as an easy entry point and they seem to be grabbing them up.  I also read posts from many other experienced cooks/smokers and there are many that move from the pellet over to this 560.  I don't think you will have a ton of diehard cooks going after these because the price point sort of puts it in the class of "amateur" purely based on the price point of $500.  That's a big oversight IMO

I have been smoking on my Weber Kettle for many years and still like everything about that grill.  It is manual and provides the fun and science of getting the cook right or wrong.  In fact, when I showed my son this 560 grill, he said dad - "you gave up?".... We agreed it will help with the long cooks so that I don't have to get out of bed and agree that it has a place in a lineup of other grills.   The 560 is an outstanding grill/smoker!


----------



## randyrayd (Mar 20, 2020)

crclass said:


> As an owner of several Masterbuilt electric smokers I have had very few issues after heavy use. I purchased a pellet pooper about 18 months ago and never been real satisfied with it. I was contemplating buying the Weber FireSmoke until I saw the price and many complaints about quality and mixed results on cooks. So the question is what is the background/ history of the folks above who are singing the praises of the Masterbuilt?


I have owned a couple of Masterbuilt items before I got the 560. I was happy with them but didn't use to the extent of "heavy use". 

I just did my second cook last night and so far I am very happy with the 560. Although I consider myself fairly tech-savvy, I can't get the remote app to work either. I will set the temp on the phone but see no reaction on the display. But I'm an Android guy, and maybe that's the issue.

It's not a big deal to me as I had a bad experience with Bluetooth on another cooker. I went the C store and of course lost my connection. When I got back the smoker was almost glowing the temp had gotten so high.


----------



## rexster314 (Mar 20, 2020)

4x15mph said:


> They probably would have sent you a new temp controller for the 560.  I use an iPhone and outside of user "process" initially, this thing works excellent and is part of the benefits of this grill.  I am sure Fireboard is an alternate option but I would throw out this grill if the main controller was inoperable.  Fortunately, it isn't and your right that if you lift the lid, you need to reset the connection.  Not a problem since that doesn't happen unless I am standing at the grill.



LOL, they actually did send a new controller with the same results


----------



## negolien (Mar 20, 2020)

U know I usually connect my samsung galaxy 9 with wifi not sure if it makes a difference. I also notice if I use other apps it freaks it out sometimes. I admit the app could have been done better.


----------



## mike243 (Mar 20, 2020)

well I don't see me dropping pellets for a 560 but I see adding 1 to my stable, I don't look at another smoker as a replacement for 1, all have good points and bad. putting other types of smokers down aint my bag aint none bad just different imo.


----------



## crclass (Mar 20, 2020)

I doubt I will be moving away from my pellet pooper anytime soon. I have a need for a new grill and this 560 looks like it will be what I'm looking for. Smoking and grilling are a bonus for me. Due to the crazy period in my life I actually have 3 places I like to have a smoker and grill at. #3 is 1200 miles away and I need a grill and smoker there.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 25, 2020)

crclass said:


> I doubt I will be moving away from my pellet pooper anytime soon. I have a need for a new grill and this 560 looks like it will be what I'm looking for. Smoking and grilling are a bonus for me. Due to the crazy period in my life I actually have 3 places I like to have a smoker and grill at. #3 is 1200 miles away and I need a grill and smoker there.



I haven't touched my RecTec since I got the MB560.  The flavor is just so much better I don't see the point in using my RT anymore.


----------



## iconic (Mar 31, 2020)

"Discovered" the 560 two days ago while doing research on pellet machines and have been reading/watching about it ever since.  I'm looking to upgrade from my MBE 30. I've been pretty pleased with that, not built like a tank or anything and the Bluetooth tech isn't outta this world but the machine did a nice job for the money.  I am not a pit master by any means and the 560 seems perfect.  I really like that I can save myself $500 (over Rectec, Camp Chef, etc).

Main thing is disliked about the MBE is it was a pain to clean.  Is the 560 easy to clean?

Can someone who has this machine explain the door/reset issue?  I hadn't read about that.  Also how about the charcoal chute door gasket?  Neither issue would stop me from buying, just want to understand.

Any other issues anyone is seeing?

Thanks!


----------



## ross77 (Mar 31, 2020)

iconic said:


> "Discovered" the 560 two days ago while doing research on pellet machines and have been reading/watching about it ever since.  I'm looking to upgrade from my MBE 30. I've been pretty pleased with that, not built like a tank or anything and the Bluetooth tech isn't outta this world but the machine did a nice job for the money.  I am not a pit master by any means and the 560 seems perfect.  I really like that I can save myself $500 (over Rectec, Camp Chef, etc).
> 
> Main thing is disliked about the MBE is it was a pain to clean.  Is the 560 easy to clean?
> 
> ...



I put a piece of foil between the hopper gasket and lid to prevent the gasket from sticking.
I haven’t had any issues with the lid reset. The lid has a sensor switch to let the grill know if it’s open or closed. Every time you open the lid you have to press the connect button if you want to use the app. Apparently it’s a regulation and MB was forced to do it.
Cleaning is similar to a gas grill. Scrape the manifold occasionally. There is a tray that pulls out of the back which drains into a drip pan. Pretty easy to clean. You will get flare ups at high temps if you don’t keep it relatively clean.


----------



## Will Squared (Mar 31, 2020)

My lid to the chute was sticky for a little while but not any more.
Everything works well just as manufactured.

I covered the manifold with foil and it catches anything that drips. I covered the drip pan and the catch cup with foil as well.

I have done about 30 cooks and drys with my 560 and haven't changed the foil yet..
Not a big deal.

I am the kind that likes to push the limits on a new tool to see the boundaries.
I have had my 560 blazing at 770' and it ran like a champ.
I have ran it low at 160' for 16 hours straight. I holds temp like a rock.

Oh, there is one thing I have thought to say.

One time I was filling up the chute and came to the end of a lump bag... There was the dust and it became a 'what the heck' moments and I poured it in anyway. The next day I was reverse searing and the 560 ran for a while to let that dusty mix get down to the burn box.
I got up to sear temp and put the meat on. You will always lose some temp when you open the door but it usually builds back up fairly quickly.
This time the 560 was fighting to get back up to sear temp and it took a little bit longer... no big deal but I pondered the problem and it comes down to breathing through the fire box. It wasn't getting enough air to create the higher temp.

This would not have been a problem if I was staying at the lower temp ranges through the entire chute full.

Another thing...
The grate below the fire box allows still decent size chunks to fall through into the ash box. These are useful to get the chips smoking.
When I empty the ash bucket I filter these out and put them back through the chute mixed throughout the lumps and briqs.
I figure they couldn't hurt.

Have fun with your 560.
Stay Safe
Stay Well.


----------



## Chasdev (Apr 1, 2020)

I don't use wi fi and could care less if it croaks.
My Masterbuilt gravity smoker is the best thing since sliced bread, it holds the set temps endlessly and I can recline in my La-Z-Boy with beers in hand all day with nary a concern about what the cooker is doing.
After years of fretting over every 45 minutes of stick adding to my offset, I am in smoker heaven.


----------



## Will Squared (Apr 1, 2020)

I haven't used the phone app either.
I Love my 560 !
Its fun to play with.


----------



## rexster314 (Apr 1, 2020)

Wait till the 560 catches fire. You'll wish you had the app monitoring the thing then. Fires are not uncommon for these grills. Probes get destroyed, and if you don't catch it, it can turn into an inferno. I'd rather be on top of it and see how the cook is going. To each his own


----------



## negolien (Apr 2, 2020)

Sigh never had an issue with fire ..Never had an issue with the app. I do keep an eye on my grill as I live 2nd floor apt with pine trees so.. I don't see this unit being any MORE prone to a fire than any other grills really so /shrug.


----------



## 4x15mph (Apr 4, 2020)

560 is still doing well and I have a brisket in the cooler now that will be ready for dinner! 

- I don't have any problem with the top hopper lid and gasket.  I just keep the area free of charcoal bits which can happen when you pour in the coal/lump
- The charcoal does fall through the grate but as others said, you can sift it out.  I find that using lump works better in terms of less waste
- smoke is awesome...  I use wood/chips in the hopper and in the ash pan 
- the temp controller on the iphone works excellent.  You do have to reconnect each time you lift the grill lid but you should rarely lift the lid.
- I haven't had a flare up but I don't do a lot of 700+ cooking/searing.  I Have done some steaks without any issue.  I think hamburgers and  other greasy foods could present the usual flare ups in a 700 degree grill


----------



## Sudz (May 26, 2020)

As a new user of Masterbuilt and a 560 I must say I'm impressed with the grill.  Its truely an amazing piece of hardware.
The app however, leaves much to be desired and I'd be the first to suggest operator error. Problem is there's no useful information available to help you.  Mine is several versions behind but trying to understand how one gets this thing updated has been a lost cause.  It will connect with both bluetooth and wifi but "almost" everytime I hit the connect button after openning a door, it loses connection.  I'm forced to completely set everything up again to move forward.  I suspect this isn't necessary but haven't found a way around it.

I do love this grill however.   But it would be nice to get updated on the app/controller.


----------



## ofelles (May 26, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> The Weber is like the VeeDub of smokers... practical, reliable, economical.
> 
> The 560 is like moving up to a Shelby Cobra !


I like the comparison of the 560 to a VW for all the reasons you pointed out.  For the $ impossible to beat.
I have to leave you with the comparison to the Shelby Cobra.  Loaded Chevy yes.  Cobra no JMHO


----------



## Otto99 (May 26, 2020)

New to this forum because of this grill. I’m shopping for a new one and saw this. I’ve read all the comments, won’t ask for anyone’s resume or anything like that, but elsewhere in my research I’ve seen complaints about the paint on the gravity hopper melting away fairly quickly. No one here that I saw has mentioned that. Is it a non-issue, or is it not a common occurrence? Thanks, and I’m really leaning toward this grill, as it seems to be the best option for smoking and high temp grilling.


----------



## ross77 (May 26, 2020)

The paint on the inside of the hopper lid doesn’t last long. From what I’ve seen, they no longer paint it from the factory. I use a piece of heavy duty foil between the lid and hopper. Problem solved.


----------



## Will Squared (May 26, 2020)

Otto99 said:


> Thanks, and I’m really leaning toward this grill, as it seems to be the best option for smoking and high temp grilling.


The 560 or 1060 is worth the money. They are magnificent machines. 
I have had mine since January and have done maybe 60 cooks.
It is incredibly versatile. 
I have even sterilized soil for my wife's seedlings... 45 minutes @ 190' !

I don't see the creosote build up (aka peeled paint) as a problem.
One issue that you will have is replacing the firebox with Stainless Steel.
There is a guy that makes the kits and it is a pretty easy fix.
This is a brand new product and we are working out the bugs.


----------



## Otto99 (May 27, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> The 560 or 1060 is worth the money. They are magnificent machines.
> I have had mine since January and have done maybe 60 cooks.
> It is incredibly versatile.
> I have even sterilized soil for my wife's seedlings... 45 minutes @ 190' !
> ...


Can you provide a link to the stainless steel fix? Thanks!


----------



## Will Squared (May 27, 2020)

Otto99 said:


> Can you provide a link to the stainless steel fix? Thanks!


----------



## Will Squared (May 27, 2020)

A link to the Box...



			https://lss-mods.square.site/


----------



## Will Squared (May 27, 2020)

Face Book page...









						Masterbuilt Gravity Series Unite | Facebook
					

This group was started to share our thoughts of the Masterbuilt Gravity 560/800/1050. Be respectful and keep it real.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## rexster314 (May 28, 2020)

At the moment there are two different firebox mods for the 560/1050. One is a welded sleeve of 14 ga stainless steel that slides in the chute. The other one is 4 plates of 12ga stainless steel that replace the stock plates and use the insulation already there.


----------



## Will Squared (May 28, 2020)

rexster314 said:


> The other one is 4 plates of 12ga stainless steel that replace the stock plates and use the insulation already there.



Do you have a link to this one?


----------



## rexster314 (May 28, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Do you have a link to this one?


He did a quite nice video. Everything went into place perfectly


----------

